# Jetties On Fire!



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

Had been hearing that the jetties were on since Monday, couldnt get out there cuz of practice, finally went took the pup with me just to ck it out, stringers of mainly gig trout were the norm, took a pic of one of coach Gonzalez friend, robe' dont no his partners name, the other pic is of the stringer i had, there was this young fisherman walking up n down the jetties, n i was about to leave n asked him if he could help me since i had the pup with me, i told him i would take a pic of him, his name is Ruben, I was able to get to nice trouts 24- 23" with a pink corky, all the trout were being caught with lures, what i witnessed doing the most damage was the trout killer: strawberry/ white tail, a tandum of small white shad, i tried silver spoon, devils eye, storm shad, a different kind of color corky and a tandum cocohoe strawberry/ white, got some good hits on that one just couldnt hook them, it really got crazy around 5:50pm they started hitting hard. this took place Sat. I was handicapped with the pup, but still was able to fish, couldnt move to where the fish were being hammered, still great day, Coach N. Gonzalez took his 10.


----------

